# Croissant Bread Pudding....



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't have tons of experience with bread pudding but have made it for desserts and am familiar with the formula's and such. But in the past I have always used simple yeasted breads.

Does anybody have any experience making bread pudding with croissants? All the books I have referenced state NOT to use cake, or brioche. Do you follow a basic formula? These would not be for a plated dessert. I am accumulating some day old croissants and would like to put them to use. French toast (my old stand by) isn't possible in the my current setting.

Thanks for any feedbake.
S


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I had a bunch of leftover croissants from a catering gig. I made chocolate croissant bread pudding for the family and it was, if I may say, awesome. :bounce: 

Nothing special about it, recipewise, as I recall. But the butter in the croissants melded so well with the chocolate custard base. Dang it was good. :chef:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree.....croissant bread pudding rocks! The only bad thing is when you start using croissants, you'll never want to go back to plain ol' bread again. :lol:
One place I worked, (the place that spoiled me), I used old croissant and danish exclusively. Depending on how much danish I had, I had to adjust the amount of sugar in the custard so it wouldn't end up being too sweet. The fruit in the danish makes a fun, surprise-filled bread pudding too.:crazy:


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is my favorite! Tried and true and foolproof. But I prefer stale croissants, just like normal bread pudding. I usually split it among several small dishs so I have individual servings. 1 lg or 2 sm croissants per person. And serve it with fresh whipped cream.

*Chocolate Croissant Bread Pudding*
Gannett Newspaper 2/13/03
(Adapted from their adaptation of a Sean Robinson recipe)

3 fresh croissants
1 pound very good semi-sweet chocolate, chopped

_e.g. Lindt, Godiva, or Ghiradelli_
4 tablespoons butter, softened
4 eggs at room temperature, lightly stirred just enough to combine
1 ½ cups heavy cream at room temperature
¼ cup sugar
½ cup Godiva liqueur (optional)

1.With 1 tablespoon of the butter, grease a 2-quart, flat ovenproof dish

2.Place the croissants in one layer in the buttered dish. If necessary, cut and piece them to fit the dish in one layer.

3.Melt the chocolate and the rest of the butter in a bowl placed over (not in) hot (not boiling) water. Stir gently to combine. Remove from heat.

4.In a large bowl, combine eggs, sugar, liqueur, and chocolate and stir until smooth.

5.Pour the mixture over the croissants and let it sit for an hour or two.

6.Preheat the oven to 325° F.

7.Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. When done, it will be firm around the edges, but may be a bit loose in the center; it will firm up as it cools.

8.If desired, dust with powdered sugar before serving.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Ive used croissants in bread pudding too...but never exclusively. I was always afraid that it would add too much butter and might effect the outcome. I was also afraid that because of all the fat the croissants wouldn't soak up the custard as well as lean breads. That is a pet peave of mine. I dont like bread puddings where the bread is still a little dry. 

For chocolate bread pudding I always use chocolate bread. It makes a BIG difference from using white breads.

eeyore


----------



## nataliebakes (Mar 13, 2007)

I work for a bakery in winter park, Fl and we make croissant bread pudding often. It's baked in loaf pans, ckae rounds, 10" squares, ect. We let it soak in milk over night. the following day we add an egg, cinnamon, brown sugar, raisins, and nuts.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

A google search brought up at least 2 recipes from well known sources.


----------

